# Would a NX 2000 be



## Guest (Jun 3, 2003)

Would a NX 2000 be a good car to get for a swap with my sentra ? because i can get the whole car for a good price......will everything fit my sentra ?........what should i swap , what should i not swap ? ......................thanks for your help.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2003)

O yeah it's a 1991 NX 2000 , if that helps any...........and my Sentra is a US model and the NX 2000 is a Canadian model any diff ?...........thanks alot for your help guys.


----------



## INX2C (May 31, 2003)

Do you mean exchange cars with someone? Or do you mean get the NX & swap parts to or from your Sentra?


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

why would you want to to get a whole car to swap parts from? stock car to stock car...especially being different cars? what would you really want from an nx other than the motor? and you can get the motor by itself for pretty darn cheap.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Because he won't need JUST the motor. He'll need almost the entire front clip. Tranny, motor, ecu, axles, blah blah. If his car is an SE, and GA16 equipped, he needs a lot more than just a motor. Because I'm in the same position.


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

duh didnt think about that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2003)

Zexel said:


> *Because he won't need JUST the motor. He'll need almost the entire front clip. Tranny, motor, ecu, axles, blah blah. If his car is an SE, and GA16 equipped, he needs a lot more than just a motor. Because I'm in the same position. *


YUP


----------



## spnx (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes, everything will fit, as long as you have a B13 1991-1994 Sentra.

James


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2003)

So why not just get the whole car if i can..............And there is not many around here .


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2003)

so everything will just mount up ?


----------



## spnx (Apr 30, 2002)

RIZZ0 said:


> *so everything will just mount up ? *


Do you think I'm lying to you, or did you not read my earlier post?

Yes  , everything will fit, unless you're talking about body panels, which are very different.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2003)

No not the body panels..........if that was the case i would just drive the NX 2000 the way it is..............I want my 91 Sentra SE to be a 91 Sentra SE-R


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2003)

It just won't have a sun roof.........O well.....


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

my se-r doesn't have a sunroof  i miss that...i had one on my first se-r though.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2003)

So whats a SR20DE motor and tranny worth ?.........this car has 205 K on it.........but its more than just motor and tranny , its the whole car..........i mean the body needs a bit of work , but its not that bad..........maybe i could put my 1.6 in the NX.


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

Ummm.... If the NX is good, why not sell the Sentra and drive the NX? Great car too, and saves you the hassle of swapping - NXen less common too.


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

i would say start around $1500?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2003)

http://test.lowmotion.org/img_view.php?path=u_users/1108/my_91_sentra_se_side.jpg
Here is a pic of my car..........i just want the SR20DE


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

nice. if all you really want is the sr20de then just get the motor itself. they're pretty cheap....jdm sr20de=$500 about and the tranny won't be all that much also. low milage...goodstuff.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2003)

Well thats just it .........I want the motor but i need everything to go with it as well.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2003)

My motor works fine nothing wrong with it at all ..............I just would like to do a swap for the 2.0 insted of the 1.6 that i have now.


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

misunderstood you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2003)

So any major problems that i might run into if i do this


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

100% of everything from the NX will work/fit on your Sentra for the swap. Make sure you don't junk the NX. You will find plenty of people to buy either parts or the whole NX. Make sure to add the center console to the Sentra from the NX. The NX center console has the arm rest.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2003)

Sweet...........thanks alot for your help guys


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2003)

how the body on the nx?

cause mine needs lots of body work 

as in passenger door, ds fender, ps fender, and trunk lid

i personally would take the nx over the sentra though your sentra looks nice from the pic, but the i like the body of the nx better and with a Erebuni kit they look even sweeter, oh yea ns T-tops are nice to 

its good to know about the parts being interchangable cause i need an exhaust and nobody i can find makes em for the nx


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I'll take the front rotors and calipers 
Take everything from the NX. Motor/tranny/other engine swap related bits/brakes/sway bars/seats/etc.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Why not keep the NX and fix it up?


----------

